# AM cheatersite hacked



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh please oh please be true. Just the names and addresses, not the cc info.

insert you know whos name in the stars

http://www.9news.com.au/national/2015/07/21/15/03/******-*******-member-speaks-out-after-hack


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It is true. The hacker has all the details of the accounts and of staff records, staff pay, etc.

However, the hacker might not have been as clever as he thought.

Fingers are pointing to an outside IT contractor and they have all of his contact details and info to hand, so this could get very, very messy for him, legally speaking.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Fingers are pointing to an outside IT contractor


Not surprising...When I was a systems engineer for Wells Fargo Bank, all of us had to take, on a regular basis, "White Hat" hacker training in order to protect our network. First lesson on Day One was "Most hacks are the result of an inside man or someone with previous access."


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Espionage and hackings have very different legal approaches.

If this was a hack, anti piracy laws allow the feds to remove all published names and personal identifiers.

If this was corporate espionage, then, lawyers need to go over contracts and documents to prove that whoever copied this information did so against protocol. Else, this "hacker," may be protected by EULA(s), that is to say the customers surrendered this personal information to A.M. to do and use at A.M. and A.M's affiliates discretion.

Given the reasoning that the, "hacker" gave for taking the account information, I'm guessing A.M. is allowed to do whatever they want with their customer's information, protecting their right to maintain the information indefinitely, even after the customers requested disposal.
It comes down to the EULA, and if "hacker," is also protected by the EULA.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Again!? Wow, that's like the 3rd time in a matter of days!.... 


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/279385-karma-hley-m-dison-cheaters-site-get-hacked.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/279417-37millions-account-stolen.html


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

The first "winner" of the AM hack lottery with odds of 37 million to 1 was a man from Brockton, MA.>

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hackers-expose-first-******-*******-users/


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Page was removed.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Page was removed.


All the links get edited, lol. The AM name is in them TAM edits them out. 

The story of the lucky Brockton, MA guy is posted on several news sites. They listed his username, profile, kinks...>

I wonder if he went to work on Fri.?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> All the links get edited, lol. The AM name is in them TAM edits them out.
> 
> The story of the lucky Brockton, MA guy is posted on several news sites. They listed his username, profile, kinks...>
> 
> I wonder if he went to work on Fri.?


Hahaha! LOL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a link about it: ****** ******* hookup site no private affair for Brockton man - News - The Enterprise, Brockton, MA - Brockton, MA


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> All the links get edited, lol. The AM name is in them TAM edits them out.
> 
> The story of the lucky Brockton, MA guy is posted on several news sites. They listed his username, profile, kinks...>
> 
> I wonder if he went to work on Fri.?


Here's a shortened version of the URL courtesy of bit.ly...

Hackers expose first ****** ******* users - CBS News


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

We should probably prepare ourselves for an influx of new members...

****** ******* Hack List: Users Search For Hacked PDF-Text File Download Link As Married Members Freak Out On Reddit And Confess To Their Spouses

Pun intended.

 :smthumbup:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> We should probably prepare ourselves for an influx of new members...
> 
> ****** ******* Hack List: Users Search For Hacked PDF-Text File Download Link As Married Members Freak Out On Reddit And Confess To Their Spouses
> 
> ...


I am having a total split personality response to this. Part of me loves the thought of all of these cheaters getting busted and sweating it out. And the other part knows what it is like to get that punch in the gut that knocks the wind right out of you. Cheaters suck.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> We should probably prepare ourselves for an influx of new members...


Yes. Unfortunately, there is already one here.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> We should probably prepare ourselves for an influx of new members...
> 
> ****** ******* Hack List: Users Search For Hacked PDF-Text File Download Link As Married Members Freak Out On Reddit And Confess To Their Spouses
> 
> ...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonder how many spontaneous confessions...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn.

Twenty Percent of the Canadian Capital's Residents Are Registered on AM - Pastebin.com


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm really surprised that on 2 radio programs that talked about AM, both radiopresenters believed that when a spouse cheats they must feeel so guilty that become nice, even sycophantic to the unaware spouse.

No, they actually become meaner because the chaeting spouse is trying to find ways to justify their cheating and so they demonise their unaware partner.

I'm really surprised at how forgiving the general population is towards marital cheating.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn.
> 
> Twenty Percent of the Canadian Capital's Residents Are Registered on AM - Pastebin.com


Well now I don't feel so bad. Well, actually I do.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

weightlifter said:


> Wonder how many spontaneous confessions...


For that list to reach public eyes would be an act of God.

No no no Honey! There must be another guy by the name of Therabond Engelsworthington who just happens to live in the same neighborhood.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

CTPlay said:


> For that list to reach public eyes would be an act of God.
> 
> No no no Honey! There must be another guy by the name of Therabond Engelsworthington who just happens to live in the same neighborhood.


I have a fairly common name and once moved into a street where 'I' had recently died. So it can happen. I hope he wasn't on AM.


----------

